# Hat Thread



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> I'm trying to bring back hats. We should have a hat thread.


Okay, I'm starting a Hat Thread!

I don't go outside without a hat . In the colder months I wear Beaver Felt; generally a Fedora, but occasionally a Hamburg and I do own a Christys' Bowler (In the famous red box!). in the Summer I wear a Panama in either Gambler or Fedora Style...and for white suit days I wear my White Felt Gambler.

My preferred vendor is Meyer the Hatter on St. Charles Street in New Orleans. They mail order and do a great job.
Meyer The Hatter -- The South's Largest Hat Store -- New Orleans, Louisiana

Miller hats has become a newer favorite because I like their store brand of Pinch Crown Fedoras. http://www.millerhats.com/


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Here ya go. And I will check out your links.:yo:


































Here's one to check out... 
http://realdealbrazil.com/


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Good idea, I'm a hat guy too...my "good" hat is a Stetson felt, but for just knocking around I've got several 3-3 1/2" flat brimmed hats with Aussie style crowns, constructed of canvas to straw, ventilated to non. Protection from the sun is my biggest concern, but I do have a derby for dress-up! Also have a completely mangled felt "crusher" that I think of as my "smoking" hat and wear just because I know people think I'm crazy to have it on.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Here are my hats:


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

My favorite hat so far has been the

Peter Grimm Fedora in green. Its sort of a modified Fedora. 
I loaned it to my dog cinder to wear in my avatar picture as he loves it as well :biggrin:

Its got a nice rounded short brim that is slightly upturned and is lightweight. It can be dressed up or down and I like to just pop it on when I am open air cruising or when I dont feel like gelling up the hair. Its no longer in production so I cant identify the model.
Picked it up on the island of Kauai last year and its treated me very well.
I am going to pickup one of his CHAOS ; KNOXVILLE; or AGENDA fedora's come summertime.



Here is how Peter got started making hats :

" Peter Grimm Neidermeyer got into the hat business simply because he wanted his friends to stop getting sunburned. His entrepreneurial spirit led him to wide brimmed hats in Mexico. As he handed out these hats to his friends and shops, he decided to sell them himself.

Rather than keeping the hats in pristine condition, he and his friends took a new approach to designing them: do something different to make them look distressed. For example, he turned an ordinary trucker hat into a unique, well-worn design. The process was simple; he would walk outside, rub them on the cement and then whack them on the forklift chain.

His straw hat is a staple among lifeguards. His authentic, stylish and functional hats have also been worn by celebrities like Eva Longoria, Vanilla Ice and Bono from U2, who has been reported to book an extra seat on flights so his hat doesn't get crunched. After sixteen years in the business, you can trust Peter Grimm's hats to keep you hip, cool and stylish all year long. "

I dont know the model of hat as it seems to no longer be in production.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

I started to take all of em out and set em up nice an pretty but then realized that would be alot of work. 2 shelves in a 6 foot closet filled with hats. got HAT | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Granger said:


> Okay, I'm starting a Hat Thread!
> My preferred vendor is Meyer the Hatter on St. Charles Street in New Orleans. They mail order and do a great job.
> Meyer The Hatter -- The South's Largest Hat Store -- New Orleans, Louisiana


+1 been in that store many times. Its a New Orleans landmark really. I bought my Traditional Jazz musician street band hat there. Needed it for a gig in the quarter. They do sell quality hats.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

My favorite hat is a Huckel with a three and a half inch brim (see avatar), but I don't wear it much any more since I am not frum any more and the Chasidic community thinks they have an exclusive on this type of hat and get offended if less observant people wear them.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Nachman said:


> My favorite hat is a Huckel with a three and a half inch brim (see avatar), but I don't wear it much any more since I am not frum any more and the Chasidic community thinks they have an exclusive on this type of hat and get offended if less observant people wear them.


Having lived my entire life in the south I have never been exposed to large Jewish Communities, and Hasidim are as foreign to my experience as are the Amish. However, I purchased one of those hats at a Store in Atlanta years ago. I had gone in to purchase a Shofar to display for a class on the history of instrumental music I was teaching and saw the hat, thought it looked neat, and bought it. I wore it quite often with a black suit to funerals before I bought my derby. I guess that had I been in an area with Hasidim this would have been looked down upon.

Not having an experience with Jewish communities my knowledge of traditions and dress is very limited. I just thought it was a good looking black hat!

I have one of those Amish Straw hats too.:yo:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

At least 80% of my neighbors are Hasidic, and they all have those hats and many have the big round fur ones for winter.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice hats! Lets see some pictures of people smoking while wearing their hats.:yo:


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Have a functional hat question, if anyone can help:

I'm an avid fisherman. Which means I spend a lot of time standing on beaches, and occasionally boats, in wind and rain (Fish like rain. I don't know why. Though I'm convinced it's a cosmic joke on fisherman). I've never found a hat that really keeps the rain out of my eyes, but won't get waterlogged or blow away.

A well-made hood on a quality jacket suffices. But I wonder if someone hasn't designed an all weather hat that actually works.

Advice?


----------



## Fritzchen (Nov 18, 2009)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Have a functional hat question, if anyone can help:
> 
> I'm an avid fisherman. Which means I spend a lot of time standing on beaches, and occasionally boats, in wind and rain (Fish like rain. I don't know why. Though I'm convinced it's a cosmic joke on fisherman). I've never found a hat that really keeps the rain out of my eyes, but won't get waterlogged or blow away.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, you can't beat a boonie-style hat. The wide brim protects you from the sun and rain, and drips the rain far enough away from your neck as not to become a pesky. The chin straps hold it on your head in the wind. If there is no wind, or the boat isn't speeding to the next hole you can tuck the strap up into the had or secure it over the top of the hat as you prefer.

Have been satisfied using one for years in the Florida heat and showers (made out of gore-tex.)

Have a look at Cabela's; they carry tons of different brands and styles. 
Cabela's: Men's Fishing Hats

Best Regards,
Steve


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

For the wind, you could always tuck a few strips of flannel into your tackle box to slip underneath the sweat band of the hat and tighten it down in high wind.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

I LOVE hats... and would love to wear one yet they all seem to hate me... Every fedora, western, cap etc.. I have tried on makes my wife fall over laughing and strangers wandering by giving me the sage advice to take that off... 

Hell, I went to a hat store and the salesman talked me out of buying a couple I liked one he saw me in them *sighs* 

One day I will find one... I hope...


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

El ****** said:


> Here ya go. And I will check out your links.:yo:
> 
> Here's one to check out...
> Tarp Hat - The Real Deal: Made In Brazil


does the girl come with the hat?


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I like to consider myself an avid fisherman also and the thing that seems to work best for me is water resistant hoodie under a jacket with a normal baseball cap. I like using the hood of the hoodie and not the hood of the jacket unless it really pours. It seems less restrictive.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

In the past I've never been much for hats, especially baseball or cowboy hats. Over the past few years though, I've picked up an interest in fedoras and dress hats. Probably because my shower drain is collecting greater amounts of hair that was previously attached to my head. :banghead:

I visited our local Stetson factory store and tried some on last weekend. Definitely need to start adding these to my wardrobe. Thanks for the links.


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

Try the bailey line of hats or for a rugged hat try the tilley. Both are great hats but the bailey is felt, more dressier but nice. I wear a wide brimmed australian outback hat for fishin. Keeps the rain at bay and the sun as well. Comes with chin strap for the excessive wind on the ride to and from fishin hole. Being fair skinned I know all about the suns damaging effects.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Is Bailey a brand or a style?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh wow..another hobby I got into when I was in high school. I probably have about 200 ball caps of varying types...Golf Hats that are from the US Opens, from courses all over the country, Caribbean Islands, Baseball,etc etc.

I use to live in Kansas City, Mo and would go to the Stetson Factory in St. Joseph, Mo. and got some amazing cowboy hats there...3x,6x,10x and 12x of all kinds. What most places would charge $200 - $400 I got them for around $75-$100. 

When it comes to hobbys I have a really bad OCD thing going on but I love my Stetson and Resistol Cowboy Hats.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Cigary said:


> Oh wow..another hobby I got into when I was in high school. I probably have about 200 ball caps of varying types...Golf Hats that are from the US Opens, from courses all over the country, Caribbean Islands, Baseball,etc etc.
> 
> I use to live in Kansas City, Mo and would go to the Stetson Factory in St. Joseph, Mo. and got some amazing cowboy hats there...3x,6x,10x and 12x of all kinds. What most places would charge $200 - $400 I got them for around $75-$100.
> 
> When it comes to hobbys I have a really bad OCD thing going on but I love my Stetson and Resistol Cowboy Hats.


I still have a western hat (aka cowboy hat) that my grandad bought me in 1969 at the Kansas City stockyards where he had a livestock commission business. We lived in Nebraska and managed the family feedlot at the time but my grandad still had the business at the stockyard. The hat cost $100 which was 1/3 of what my monthly wage was working at the feedlot. I only wore it a few times and worried about something happening to it so it's been in a box for over 40 years.

Here's a picture of me with the hat I wore for 20 years when I was "in the business". I titled it, "OK, who's the varmint that smoked all of my Mayorga's?"


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

That's a great pic Bob! Nice six-shooter! What's the pyramid looking thing? Something you're making?


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

owaindav said:


> That's a great pic Bob! Nice six-shooter! What's the pyramid looking thing? Something you're making?


It's a Mayorga "Hi Octane" maduro cigar box. I turned one of them into a "pipe rack" by laying it on it's side. Yeah, I know. I'm tight.

The revolver is an old Ruger flat top 44 magnum that I used to own that I bought in 1969. I shot my first deer with it. But, as I got older and no longer hunt, I sold it awhile back. Danged single action grip just didn't work like it did 30 some years ago and the "pleasure" of shooting magnum rounds lost it's luster. I'm now a 1911 guy:biggrin: Both 9mm and 45 ACP. They're pussycats to shoot and I have a lot of fun shooting IDPA and steel plates with them.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Pretending I'm Strother Martin in _Cool Hand Luke..._


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

WyoBob said:


> I still have a western hat (aka cowboy hat) that my grandad bought me in 1969 at the Kansas City stockyards where he had a livestock commission business. We lived in Nebraska and managed the family feedlot at the time but my grandad still had the business at the stockyard. The hat cost $100 which was 1/3 of what my monthly wage was working at the feedlot. I only wore it a few times and worried about something happening to it so it's been in a box for over 40 years.
> 
> Here's a picture of me with the hat I wore for 20 years when I was "in the business". I titled it, "OK, who's the varmint that smoked all of my Mayorga's?"


Great looking hat there Bob...oh yeah, the StockYards. When they closed in 91 it left a really big hole as to what was a major part of the history there...all of the shows and stuff that went on there. During the week everybody would go eat at the Golden Ox or Hereford House and other great steak restaurants.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I love hats.

Stetson straw in the hot:

Shoei on the go:

Akubra Cattleman when working:


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Cigary said:


> Great looking hat there Bob...oh yeah, the StockYards. When they closed in 91 it left a really big hole as to what was a major part of the history there...all of the shows and stuff that went on there. During the week everybody would go eat at the Golden Ox or Hereford House and other great steak restaurants.


My grandad owned stock in the Golden Ox and I've eaten there several times. Pop and grandad had an office in the 501 Livestock Exchange Building. When I lived in KC (first 15 years of my life) after age 5-6, I'd go to "the yards" with my dad on Sat. morning and hang out at the shacks at the pens where the cattleman hung out. I got to fork hay to the cattle, turn on their water, ride on the horse drawn hay delivery wagon and ride my dad's horse.

I loved the yards and it's where I made up my mind that I'd be a cattleman like my dad and grandad.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

I love the Kangol hats...specifically the 504. Nice flat cap...and trendy, too.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I usually wear my Club Stogie cap.


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey, notgonnadoit, Bailey is a brand and the one I bought was a Briar. Funny its called the same as my pipe, perhaps it was just meant for me. Priced very reasonable as well.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

mbearer said:


> I LOVE hats... and would love to wear one yet they all seem to hate me... Every fedora, western, cap etc.. I have tried on makes my wife fall over laughing and strangers wandering by giving me the sage advice to take that off...
> 
> Hell, I went to a hat store and the salesman talked me out of buying a couple I liked one he saw me in them *sighs*
> 
> One day I will find one... I hope...


This is me exactly! It took me almost 40 years just to find a baseball cap that fit me well. It's very sad, really. I love hats, they just don't like me.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## GlassMaster (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome hats!! You've got some good taste.

(I was going to post some pics of hats I've got but don't have enough posts aparantly so I might come back later)


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I love hats too, but I'm in the same company as Mbearer. None of them like me. I have a odd shaped head soo that doesn't help either....
I do love the akubra Aussie hats, but they cost the world, and I love the Ivy caps that dub made famous, probley will get one and call it my pipe hat heheh
troy


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

Got my first hat this year from meyer in NO. Walked in and said 'I want a hat'! lol. poor kid helping me.

Wanted a bushmans hat but decided brim too big, the fedora's all had small brims and walked out with an Indianna Jones hat, which I think is some form of old style fedora. My dad when he is with the greyhounds often had a flatcap, like apparently everyone else at the dogs.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

BloodyCactus said:


> Got my first hat this year from meyer in NO. Walked in and said 'I want a hat'! lol. poor kid helping me.


May try this strategy when I get to England in a few weeks...Bound to find one that looks right on my head, might take a few tries though


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Savvy said:


> May try this strategy when I get to England in a few weeks...Bound to find one that looks right on my head, might take a few tries though


No reason to think they're a great bargain over there but if you are thinking flat cap, think Donegal (or Harris) Tweed. The UK should be where the great selection resides. Or, WTH? Go Harris Tweed Deerstalker and never look back!









:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's a pic of my favorite:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Nachman said:


> My favorite hat is a Huckel with a three and a half inch brim (see avatar), but I don't wear it much any more since I am not frum any more and the Chasidic community thinks they have an exclusive on this type of hat and get offended if less observant people wear them.


I'm with Nachman. I have had a number of nice black fedoras (Borsalino through off brands, currently a Brandolini) with 3" brims. Kind of the uniform of non-Chassidic VERY religious Orthodox Jews (Yeshivish and right wing Modern Orthodox) plus Lubavitch, and some non-Lubavitch/Chabad Chassids on weekdays. I can't really wear it anymore, at least when near the Jewish Community, since I'm not frum* anymore.

I do really like fedoras and how they look on me. I may have to find one (or more) that are a little less frum looking: brown, Indiana Jones style, or maybe one of the Aussie hats (I know they aren't really fedoras, but they are nice). I also need to replace my summer straw fedora (I had a Bitmore until it wore out).

Before I became really frum, I bought from Hats by Haber (http://hatalog.com/index.html). I never bought online though, it is a little old lady in Silver Spring MD who sells out of her living room. When I became really frum, I bought from a Baltimore area rabbi. Now, I'll probably go back to Hats by Haber (even if she doesn't always have the best prices, they aren't bad and it would help support a little old lady), though I may look at other options as well.

*Frum= Yiddish for religious, when Orthodox Jews use that word it generally means REALLY religious.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> I'm with Nachman. I have had a number of nice black fedoras (Borsalino through off brands, currently a Brandolini) with 3" brims. Kind of the uniform of non-Chassidic VERY religious Orthodox Jews (Yeshivish and right wing Modern Orthodox) plus Lubavitch, and some non-Lubavitch/Chabad Chassids on weekdays. I can't really wear it anymore, at least when near the Jewish Community, since I'm not frum* anymore.
> 
> I do really like fedoras and how they look on me. I may have to find one (or more) that are a little less frum looking: brown, Indiana Jones style, or maybe one of the Aussie hats (I know they aren't really fedoras, but they are nice). I also need to replace my summer straw fedora (I had a Bitmore until it wore out).
> 
> ...


I bought my Borsalino from Meyer the Hatter...and I own two nice Stetson Fedoras in Grey and Black with wide brims (I am a fat guy and need a big brim!)


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Granger said:


> I bought my Borsalino from Meyer the Hatter...and I own two nice Stetson Fedoras in Grey and Black with wide brims (I am a fat guy and need a big brim!)


I'm kind of a big guy myself:


















I also love those driving caps as well (or whatever the cap style is called). I always have at least one of those in my coat closet.

P.S.: I'd love to say the gray in the lower picture is the snow settling on my beard (and some may be), but it is starting to go really gray.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

I have lived in NYC for 15 years...but i still hold true to red and blue

Boston Red Sox cap is my only hat, and I wear it all the time.

I have thought about getting one of those hip, stubby fedoras, but I would feel like I was trying too hard. Just not me. I'm a baseball cap kinda guy.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> P.S.: I'd love to say the gray in the lower picture is the snow settling on my beard (and some may be), but it is starting to go really gray.


I have this problem of the sun bleaching out the hairs in my beard...but slowly...just a few at a time...


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

This is one of my Stetsons...I wish this picture were not a few years old and that my beard was still that red!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Granger said:


> I have this problem of the sun bleaching out the hairs in my beard...but slowly...just a few at a time...


Yeah, I know what you mean. The sun is a real pain. Bleaches my beard and some of my hair and I think it shrinks my clothes slowly as well!


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> No reason to think they're a great bargain over there but if you are thinking flat cap, think Donegal (or Harris) Tweed. The UK should be where the great selection resides.


My own personal favourite cool-weather hat is a Donegal Tweed cap by Hanna Hats. I wear the patchwork vintage cap daily. I just spent a week in Somerset England, constantly surrounded by men wearing flat caps of all possible variations. I saw several Hanna patchwork caps that were great, but I didn't see any other styles that I preferred -- or that even came close actually.

Mine came mail-order from Ireland to Canada with zero problems at all, but I've also seen the Hanna hats in shops in England (and even Germany).

What I like about the Hanna caps is that they're fairly substantial in size. A lot of the modern flat caps are very close fitting to the head, and relatively small overall. I like this style too, but something about the bigger Hanna caps seems more luxurious -- and I think it also has a bit more of an old-fashioned aesthetic to it.


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

me, my hat and the missus out in NO.
(the beads came from the wedding parade, no flashing involved!)


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Hats keep you warm on the cold, dry on the rain and cool every time you wear the right one... you got to love hats! (quite curious that pipe people are hat people too. Aahh, the old times...) 

I would love to be able to rock the felt fedoras and homburgs, but they're just too much for a man of my age and overall look. Tweed caps are discreet enought to be worn most days, but do not compliment a business suit unlike fedoras and homburgs... which look kind of ridicule with a suit, for a man of my age. 
It's a big turnaround from previous decade's ways (damn you JFK), but it's much easier to pass unnoticed wearing a nice hat with casual look than with more formal clothes .


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Requiem said:


> Hats keep you warm on the cold, dry on the rain and cool every time you wear the right one... you got to love hats! (quite curious that pipe people are hat people too. Aahh, the old times...)
> 
> I would love to be able to rock the felt fedoras and homburgs, but they're just too much for a man of my age and overall look. Tweed caps are discreet enought to be worn most days, but do not compliment a business suit unlike fedoras and homburgs... which look kind of ridicule with a suit, for a man of my age.
> It's a big turnaround from previous decade's ways (damn you JFK), but it's much easier to pass unnoticed wearing a nice hat with casual look than with more formal clothes .


I have the same problem - too young to wear a fedora. I'd stand out, and not in a good way.

I think a tweed hat looks good with a suit maybe with a traditional beige or gray trench coat. It might not be dressy enough to wear with an overcoat, though.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Requiem said:


> Hats keep you warm on the cold, dry on the rain and cool every time you wear the right one... you got to love hats! (quite curious that pipe people are hat people too. Aahh, the old times...)
> 
> I would love to be able to rock the felt fedoras and homburgs, but they're just too much for a man of my age and overall look. Tweed caps are discreet enought to be worn most days, but do not compliment a business suit unlike fedoras and homburgs... which look kind of ridicule with a suit, for a man of my age.
> It's a big turnaround from previous decade's ways (damn you JFK), but it's much easier to pass unnoticed wearing a nice hat with casual look than with more formal clothes .


I don't know Gustavo, I think you could really rock a fedora!

Or, wait! A Trilby! That's one I think you could pull off quite effortlessly.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

[style chat]

I have to agree with Gustavo. While I think someone younger could look good in a full-on Fedora, to wear one with a suit would give the look of affectation rather than just good style.

IMO the Trilby, at least in NYC, is a little "two years ago" right now - you saw them everywhere a year ago (literally, everywhere). Might be different in Portugal though. Personally I try to avoid "trendy" stuff like that.

Personally I have been wanting a hat like this one of Jeremy Brett's for a while now (on the left), I just don't know what to call it to look up a place to buy one:










[/style chat]


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> [style chat]
> 
> I have to agree with Gustavo. While I think someone younger could look good in a full-on Fedora, to wear one with a suit would give the look of affectation rather than just good style.
> 
> ...


I think it is a Homburg. example:Stetson Homburg at HartfordYork.com


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Nick!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

That's a Homburg, I believe.

I'm over worrying about being trendy or not. I've decided I'm going to wear what I like and not give a rat's behind what people think!

edit: Crap, Nick beat me to it!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

You know I think that's half the battle to "pulling off" an uncommon hat - looking like you think you should be wearing it.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Absolutely. When I decided to smoke a pipe in public, I decided I didn't care what people thought of it. Now, I do have some sense of propriety and I'm not going to wear a "cat in the hat" type hat out in public or anything. (unless I'm at Mardi Gras. then we might consider it especially after a few!)


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a huge melon so hats don't look right on me, but since I recently purchased a smoking jacket, I think that I will be getting one of these to go with it.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> [style chat]
> 
> IMO the Trilby, at least in NYC, is a little "two years ago" right now - you saw them everywhere a year ago (literally, everywhere). Might be different in Portugal though. Personally I try to avoid "trendy" stuff like that.
> 
> [/style chat]


I like to think I was the one launching it in NYC two years ago... lol :hat:










With casual looks all hats are fine, the problem is with suits. Too much going on to pull it off, as you said (and if you add a pipe to the equation - and pocket square, which I'm also devoted to...)


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

LOL I should have known!


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> I have to agree with Gustavo. While I think someone younger could look good in a full-on Fedora, to wear one with a suit would give the look of affectation rather than just good style.


I started wearing a Fedora in High School and they were not in style at all, but it was my thing. I also started wearing a Van **** (Pssst. Those ARE NOT Goatees you guys are wearing...a Goatee is that small chin only thing, if you wear chin whiskers attacked too a mustache its a Van ****) when NO ONE wore facial hair, but I was always obsessed with the way men looked in the old 1800s photos on the walls of our house.

I still do it now...and style caught up to me 

But it is just me and what I do!


Jack Straw said:


> Personally I have been wanting a hat like this one of Jeremy Brett's for a while now (on the left), I just don't know what to call it to look up a place to buy one:


That is a Homburg. Again, look at Meyer the Hatter!


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

CWL said:


> I have a huge melon so hats don't look right on me, but since I recently purchased a smoking jacket, I think that I will be getting one of these to go with it.


Got one of these too! I'm a Shriner!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Granger said:


> I started wearing a Fedora in High School and they were not in style at all, but it was my thing. I also started wearing a Van **** (Pssst. Those ARE NOT Goatees you guys are wearing...a Goatee is that small chin only thing, if you wear chin whiskers attacked too a mustache its a Van ****) when NO ONE wore facial hair, but I was always obsessed with the way men looked in the old 1800s photos on the walls of our house.


Hah! Finally someone who knows! I've been wearing a goatee for years now. Never liked a moustache so I never wore a Van ****.

Jason, either we're going to be great friends or we're going to hate each other for being so pretentious!

Man I love useless knowledge!


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Hah! Finally someone who knows! I've been wearing a goatee for years now. Never liked a moustache so I never wore a Van ****.
> 
> Jason, either we're going to be great friends or we're going to hate each other for being so pretentious!
> 
> Man I love useless knowledge!


I am sure there are those who find me pretentious...they are just intimidated by how awesome, yet humble, I am.

As for useless knowledge; I get about 10-15 texts a week from friends wanting me to settle a bet over something because everyone assumes I must know whatever weird, obscure thing they are arguing over.

And I usually do :wink:


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Requiem said:


> I like to think I was the one launching it in NYC two years ago... lol :hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Requiem, my Youtube friend :yo:...you need to do a vid sporting different hats with your business attire!! Let us be the judge!!

I think a black/silver or black/gold ivy cap (flat cap) would go ok with a suit. But then again, I love adding a little informal wear to business wear...and vice versa.

Cheers!

Bryan
*SensicalPipe*


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Senator said:


> Requiem, my Youtube friend :yo:...you need to do a vid sporting different hats with your business attire!! Let us be the judge!!
> 
> I think a black/silver or black/gold ivy cap (flat cap) would go ok with a suit. But then again, I love adding a little informal wear to business wear...and vice versa.
> 
> ...


Hello there, my omnipresent friend. :yo:
I think ivy caps look good with odd tweed jackets, maybe even with flannel suits, but more common worsted suits are too formal for a cap. 
The fedoras will have to wait to my 50's...

Cheers


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Requiem said:


> Hello there, my omnipresent friend. :yo:
> I think ivy caps look good with odd tweed jackets, maybe even with flannel suits, but more common worsted suits are too formal for a cap.
> The fedoras will have to wait to my 50's...
> 
> Cheers


I will certainly defer to your authority when it comes to style.p

Cheers!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I got this Moose River Stetson from LL bean from the wife for Christmas


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

I always wear a hat out doors. Never a "baseball cap". Fedoras, Ivy, newsboys, ect. Heres a question, when in the h*ll did it become totally acceptable to wear a hat of any kind indoors and especially in a restaurant?!?! This really burns me up.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Pipedreamz said:


> I always wear a hat out doors. Never a "baseball cap". Fedoras, Ivy, newsboys, ect. Heres a question, when in the h*ll did it become totally acceptable to wear a hat of any kind indoors and especially in a restaurant?!?! This really burns me up.


Drives me insane too brother. I get the urge to walk up and slap thing right off their head (like my father would've done to me).

Just one more reason why I don't like to eat at restaurants much anymore.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Bunker said:


> Drives me insane too brother. I get the urge to walk up and slap thing right off their head (like my father would've done to me).
> 
> Just one more reason why I don't like to eat at restaurants much anymore.


But what makes it so bad is half the guys that wear a hat indoors, let alone, at the table are my fathers age! I mean I'm only 31 and I would NEVER even consider it. 
Darn Whipper Snappers


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Personally I have been wanting a hat like this one of Jeremy Brett's for a while now (on the left), I just don't know what to call it to look up a place to buy one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andrew, I know I must have seen Brett in that hat dozens of times as Holmes, but the Homburg always reminds me of Pacino in The Godfather:


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Pipedreamz said:


> I always wear a hat out doors. Never a "baseball cap". Fedoras, Ivy, newsboys, ect. Heres a question, when in the h*ll did it become totally acceptable to wear a hat of any kind indoors and especially in a restaurant?!?! This really burns me up.


Orthodox Jews as part of their religion always cover their heads. A yarmulke (skullcap) would do, but to fit in and not make themselves targets of hate groups such as KKK and islamists they usually wear hats when in public even indoors.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Nachman said:


> Orthodox Jews as part of their religion always cover their heads. A yarmulke (skullcap) would do, but to fit in and not make themselves targets of hate groups such as KKK and islamists they usually wear hats when in public even indoors.


Point taken, although there are many orthodox jews around where I live and I have never seen oine sitting in a restaurant at all, with or without a hat.

Plus I am pretty sure the "men" (and I use that term loosely) are not Hassids judging by the number of piercings and neck tattoos involved.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Pipedreamz said:


> But what makes it so bad is half the guys that wear a hat indoors, let alone, at the table are my fathers age! I mean I'm only 31 and I would NEVER even consider it.
> Darn Whipper Snappers


I agree. I try to remember to take mine off when I go indoors. Occaisionall I'll forget but when I see someone else with a hat on, I remember to take mine off.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Help is out there! 



:laugh:


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

68 Lotus said:


> Help is out there!


The guy in the picture looks like Beldar Conehead from France.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Pipedreamz said:


> I always wear a hat out doors. Never a "baseball cap". Fedoras, Ivy, newsboys, ect. Heres a question, when in the h*ll did it become totally acceptable to wear a hat of any kind indoors and especially in a restaurant?!?! This really burns me up.


I know I've been guilty of this...but to tell you the truth, I'm not sure why it's considered wrong.

Perhaps there was a reason way back when but I see no reason why not to wear a hat indoors. Granted, if it's too warm...I'll take it off. But, if it's part of my ensemble...why take it off?

Can someone enlighten me..why?


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

Granger said:


> This is one of my Stetsons...I wish this picture were not a few years old and that my beard was still that red!


 shooten for the big bubba rogers look, remember the midnight express


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Senator said:


> I know I've been guilty of this...but to tell you the truth, I'm not sure why it's considered wrong.
> 
> Perhaps there was a reason way back when but I see no reason why not to wear a hat indoors. Granted, if it's too warm...I'll take it off. But, if it's part of my ensemble...why take it off?
> 
> Can someone enlighten me..why?


I believe it is related with etiquette rules regarding old war helmets. 
It would be rude to keep your military gear on inside a friend's house, in the presence of a lady or in a church... one was suposed to show friendly manners, a peacefull attitude, and even some vulnerability in those occasions.
However, wearing a hat indoors is perfectly acceptable if in a public building, like an airport, a indoors sports event, and even a shopping center. I wear hats on some of my home shot videos and, considering they are being publicly broadcasted, I don't think it to be wrong or rude.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

For me hats are fair game anywhere but the dinner table. I usually don't wear anything but ballcaps indoors, though.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Requiem said:


> I believe it is related with etiquette rules regarding old war helmets.
> It would be rude to keep your military gear on inside a friend's house, in the presence of a lady or in a church... one was suposed to show friendly manners, a peacefull attitude, and even some vulnerability in those occasions.
> However, wearing a hat indoors is perfectly acceptable if in a public building, like an airport, a indoors sports event, and even a shopping center. I wear hats on some of my home shot videos and, considering they are being publicly broadcasted, I don't think it to be wrong or rude.


Thanks! That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

mike t said:


> shooten for the big bubba rogers look, remember the midnight express


I've been sporting this look for 30+ years...he was shooting for the GRANGER


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Senator said:


> I know I've been guilty of this...but to tell you the truth, I'm not sure why it's considered wrong.
> 
> Perhaps there was a reason way back when but I see no reason why not to wear a hat indoors. Granted, if it's too warm...I'll take it off. But, if it's part of my ensemble...why take it off?
> 
> Can someone enlighten me..why?


It is considered good etiquette to remove your hat indoors as a sign of courtesy and respect to others.

When you purchase a hat from many of the top flight stores or makers it will contain a page of proper hat etiquette. I found a pretty good copy of the traditional expectations at Revistailor.com

*Men And The Etiquette Of Wearing Hats*

*There are two degrees of politeness demonstrated by a gentleman wearing a hat: *


Lifting or tipping it, which you generally do for strangers.
Taking it off, which you generally do for friends (or in some cases, as a sign of patriotism or reverence).
Both are done as a sign of respect toward the other and dignity toward oneself.

Tipping your hat is a conventional gesture, done by barely lifting it off your head with your right hand (or the left hand if the right hand is occupied): By the crown of a soft hat, or the brim of a stiff one. Your cigarette, pipe or cigar should always be taken out of your mouth before removing or tipping your hat. This is a subtle gesture that should not be confused with bowing.

*A man takes off his hat outdoors (and indoors):* 
1. When he is being introduced to someone, or when saying goodbye to a woman, elder, friend or ;
2. As a greeting when passing someone he knows, particularly a lady, on the street (In some cases, tipping or lifting a hat and bowing slightly may be used as a substitute for removing a hat, as a passing gesture);
3. While talking, particularly with a woman, an older man, or a clergyman;
4. While the National Anthem is being played, or the American Flag is passing;
5. At a funeral or in the presence of a passing funeral procession,
6. When speaking to another of a virtuous woman or a dearly departed loved one.

*A man tips or lifts his hat:*
1. When walking with a friend who passes a woman only the friend knows;
2. Any time a lady who is a stranger thanks you for some service or assistance;
3. Any time you excuse yourself to a woman stranger, such as if you accidentally disturb or jostle her in a crowd, or when you ask for pardon when passing in a tight space or when forced to walk between two people that are conversing, particularly if one is a woman;
4. Any time a stranger shows courtesy to a woman you are accompanying, such as when a man or woman picks up something she has dropped, or a man opens a door for her or gives her his seat;
5. When you ask a woman (or an elderly man) for directions.

*Indoors, a man should always remove his hat, (particularly in a home, church, courtroom or restaurant) except:*
1. In some public buildings or public places such as railroad stations or post offices;
2. In the main parlor area of a saloon or general store;
3. or while seated at the "lunch counter" of a diner or cafe;
4. In entrance halls and corridors of office buildings, or hotels;
5. In elevators of public or office buildings, unless a woman is present;
6. If carrying packages, parcels or bags and both hands are occupied upon entry.
7. If the man is an actor or performer and the hat is being worn as a part of a costume or performance.


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

A VERY nice share Granger.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Granger said:


> It is considered good etiquette to remove your hat indoors as a sign of courtesy and respect to others.
> 
> When you purchase a hat from many of the top flight stores or makers it will contain a page of proper hat etiquette. I found a pretty good copy of the traditional expectations at Revistailor.com
> 
> ...


:clap2: We have a winner!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Great post Granger! Puts it all in perspective.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

owaindav said:


> Great post Granger! Puts it all in perspective.


Yes, it does.

Too many rules, though!! Guess I'll just continue to be a man sorely lacking in etiquette. :roll:


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Granger said:


> *Indoors, a man should always remove his hat, (particularly in a home, church, courtroom or restaurant) except:*
> 
> 7. If the man is an actor or performer and the hat is being worn as a part of a costume or performance.


Ha ha! this is my favorite part.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's what I think to be perfectly acceptable in terms of politeness:

ALWAYS take your hat off:
- at courtrooms, christian churches and funeral services;
- when earing any National Anthem;
- when sitting to eat (if there's a place to put the hat down);
- at a friends house.

Tip or lift your hat (if you have the nerve to do it) when:
- saying hello (or thanking) to a female friend or to an old lady.

- DON'T tip or lift your hat to men.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Senator said:


> Yes, it does.
> 
> Too many rules, though!! Guess I'll just continue to be a man sorely lacking in etiquette. :roll:


I find it is really simple

1) tip it to the ladies
2) take it off inside (unless it is a public space LIKE outdoors, say in a mall)
3) Take it off to eat
4) Off when you want to show respect (National Anthem/Funeral/Church etc.!)


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Gotta say, I find it real simple also!

I put it on in the morning and take it off at night!...And *NO* other times!! :lol:


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

68 Lotus said:


> Gotta say, I find it real simple also!
> 
> I put it on in the morning and take it off at night!...And *NO* other times!! :lol:


That sounds good to me!

I take mine off to eat...and I take it off for anthems, churches and work...but that's about it.

No tipping my hat to the ladies....just a big smile!!ipe:


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Purchased my first hat (read not baseball cap) today. There is a hatter in the mall on base here and I decided to take a look at the flat caps. After deciding that I didn't look completely ridiculous, I found one that fit and picked it up. Started with a German brand, I already have British and Irish caps to follow on when I move to England and get settled this upcoming weekend.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Senator said:


> I know I've been guilty of this...but to tell you the truth, I'm not sure why it's considered wrong.
> 
> Perhaps there was a reason way back when but I see no reason why not to wear a hat indoors. Granted, if it's too warm...I'll take it off. But, if it's part of my ensemble...why take it off?
> 
> Can someone enlighten me..why?


It might just be a southern thing. Every Gentleman I have know stuck to this rule with few exceptions. Also, being in the military for a brief period, this rule was absolute. But you know, they serve UNsweetened tea up north too so I'm sure manners are a bit different. :rotfl:


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

68 Lotus said:


> Gotta say, I find it real simple also!
> 
> I put it on in the morning and take it off at night!...And *NO* other times!! :lol:


There are places here in the South were that attitude and behavior could lead to, at least a tongue lashing from a Steel Magnolia, or a whipping if your Granny finds out!


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Pipedreamz said:


> But you know, they serve UNsweetened tea up north too so I'm sure manners are a bit different. :rotfl:


Wait, are you trying to tell me that there are people up North who attempt to drink tea without its God Given companion of Sugar?

Now that has gone beyond bad taste and manners to just out right defiance of the Bible!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Granger said:


> Wait, are you trying to tell me that there are people up North who attempt to drink tea without its God Given companion of Sugar?
> 
> Now that has gone beyond bad taste and manners to just out right defiance of the Bible!


Granger, I'm sorry to say that once you hit about Huntsville, AL, it's hard to find sweet tea. I was shocked and appalled that so many people were fooling around with there eternal salvation that far south.

I've had to amend a definition...if you live north of Birmingham, you're a Yankee!


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

owaindav said:


> I've had to amend a definition...if you live north of Birmingham, you're a Yankee!


I gotta say, I'm really tempted to use that definition of Yankee from this day forth!


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

here is one of my daily hats...


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

So, Mikey, are you an officer?


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

owaindav said:


> So, Mikey, are you an officer?


Maybe he just plays one on tv? layball:


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

owaindav said:


> So, Mikey, are you an officer?


You can not buy that hat....


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i sometimes wear a hat...


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

mrmikey32 said:


> You can not buy that hat....


Can you steal it??? :rotfl:


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

Senator said:


> Can you steal it??? :rotfl:


that would take some skill.... But i dont see why not.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Browsing the beer section @ Bottles in Boston!


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Senator said:


> Can you steal it??? :rotfl:


Bad Boys Bad Boys! Watch Gonna Do?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Browsing the beer section @ Bottles in Boston!


nice hat ray!
i dig the smile on the kid in the photo behind you.
look's like he used to have 3 bottles...lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

The photos in the store were great, nice little corner shop and the employees were just fantastic, they popped open a few bottles for us to try without a second thought, so we gave them plenty of business for the entire weekend.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

You nancies put sugar in your tea?


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> You nancies put sugar in your tea?


Our view is that sugar in tea is a natural occurrence, that is why in the south you order "Tea" or "Un Sweetened Tea." As we see it, it must be like making de-caffeinated coffee!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Man Granger you're making me miss some southern hospitality. Something about this is reminding me of my favorite mint julep recipe. 



Lieutenant General Simon Bolivar Buckner said:


> My Dear General Connor:
> 
> Your letter requesting my formula for mixing mint juleps leaves me in the same position in which Captain Barber found himself when asked how he was able to carve the image of an elephant from a block of wood. He said that it was a simple process consisting merely of whittling off the part that didn't look like an elephant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> Man Granger you're making me miss some southern hospitality. Something about this is reminding me of my favorite mint julep recipe.


You need to head to Savannah and get some Chatam Artillery Punch. Read the recipe and history!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Haha that sounds incredible. Love the "garnish with a case of champagne" note. I will have to try that sometime (on a smaller scale).


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have to try that on that scale just to see what it looks and tastes like when done LOL!

Maybe in the summer if I have a big party.


----------

